

Alexa: is this a way of giving voice commands to your apps? - painisRelative
http://www.i-programmer.info/news/141-cloud-computing/8724-amazon-opens-up-alexa-to-developers-and-third-party-.html

======
painisRelative
Is this what I think it is? A way of building the voice controlled home
automation system of my dreams?

